# Wine barrels on craigslist



## DasK (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm very tempted to email this guy, but can anyone guess why a wine barrel would be decommissioned and then sold as a rain barrel?

http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/2568968815.html


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 1, 2011)

I beat you to it, I called him yesterday ... he only has two left and the are weathered and one is missing one band. I was going to use them as planters for my deck. Last year I was in Fredericksburg and a few of the wineries has some neutral barrels for sale. I'm going to head that way tomorrow to see if I can find some.

Most wineries will get rid of neutral barrels.


----------



## DasK (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd love to hear what you find.

I'm not sure if the wife is on board or not though.

She started me off on a one gallon kit and my hobby has grown a bit. I have 14.5 gallons going all together right now.

She seemed a little overwhelmed at the thought of me doing 30 gallons at a time...


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2011)

I picked up a couple last year down in ABQ from a small winery. They were $50 ea and I got there first and snagged the two nicest ones. I stained them with a light oak stain and added my winery name to them. Have one on the front portal with plants and one on the back portal.


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 1, 2011)

Those look nice. I'll have to check the wineries around here. Man you guys are a bad influence!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2011)

We are here to help!


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't know if you want to use a barrel discarded by a winery and re-use it for wine. I guess you could. if you cleaned and sanitized the crap out of it. 

You could start out small and get a 23L barrel. I got one and have my second kit in it right now.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2011)

Yikes, no these should only be used for decorative purposes for sure!


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 2, 2011)

Just got back from Fredericksburg and Becker had some. They have about 10 more for $100 each. They were all in real good shape.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow! Those look good enough to use!


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 2, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Wow! Those look good enough to use!



Yes, they are in very good shape. Both are marked 2008 and both were tagged as Merlot. I hit them with the pressure washer but they were very clean to start. 

Not that I would, but could you burn some sulfur in it and re-use? Can you take one head off and pressure wash the inside?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 2, 2011)

Its just too big for your purposes at the moment. You need to have a boat load of fresh grapes to fill that up somehow. You could try and keep it in good condition with a sulfur stick I suppose until you find a LARGE source of grapes to fill it up.


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 2, 2011)

No these are planters ... I was thinking ahead, maybe next year


----------

